# Opensource SPS-Programmbausteine



## Anonymous (22 November 2005)

Es gibt kaum SPS-Programmbausteine, die im Internet bereitgestellt werden, wie es bei anderen Programmiersprachen üblich ist. Daher möchte ich eine solche Plattform aufbauen und fordere hiermit alle interessierten zum Mitmachen auf. Ob der Baustein inkl. Dokumentation kostenlos (opensource) oder kostenpflichtig ist, ist dem Verfasser freigestellt. Näheres, Anregungen und Kritik unter www.J.v.Aspern.de.vu » „SPS-Programme“.


----------



## lorenz2512 (22 November 2005)

Hallo,
nicht übel nehmen, aber wenn ich mir so deine Internetseite ansehe, sehe ich viel $$$$$ und wenig Idealismuss (so kommt die Seite bei mir rüber, kann mich ja auch täuschen). Bausteine für andere bereitstellen warum nicht, bloß ob da das Interesse besteht bezweifele ich, soviele SPS Programmierer gibt es wohl nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (24 November 2005)

lorenz2512 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> nicht übel nehmen, aber wenn ich mir so deine Internetseite ansehe, sehe ich viel $$$$$ und wenig Idealismuss (so kommt die Seite bei mir rüber, kann mich ja auch täuschen). Bausteine für andere bereitstellen warum nicht, bloß ob da das Interesse besteht bezweifele ich, soviele SPS Programmierer gibt es wohl nicht.



Hallo,
es nicht gerade wenig Arbeit eine solche Plattform zu etablieren. 

Ich gehe davon aus das die meiste Software kostenlos sein wird. Allerding muß man für sehr hochwertige SW dem Entwickler eine Belohnung bieten, sonst wird er seine SW nicht bereit stellen! Und das angebotene Honorrar ist weit mehr als Fachbuchautoren erhalten.

Schade das Du das so kommerziell siehst.

Grüsse


----------



## da_kine (24 November 2005)

Und in welcher Sprache sollen dann die Bausteine sein?

S5/7; IEC-Sprachen, AutomationBasic??? Da gibt es so viele Sprachen, und jeder Hersteller gibt dann noch eigene Bibliotheken/Bausteine dazu die nicht übertragbar sind auf andere Steuerungen.

Denke es währe interessanter ein "Logic-Skript" zu schreiben, dass dann jeder in die von ihm benötigte sprache schreibt.

MFG

Markus


----------



## Anonymous (25 November 2005)

Hallo Herr von Aspern,

leider habe ich einen ähnlichen Eindruck wie lorenz2512, der sich in zwei konkreten Fragen formulieren lässt:

1. Warum werden die PDFs personalisiert? Nur um das Fernabsatzgesetz auszuhebeln oder hat das andere Gründe? 

2. Das Automation und Internet zusammenwachsen ist schon richtig, aber was hat das mit Cheap Internetmarketing oder Suchmaschinenoptimierung zu tun?

Michael


----------



## Seppl (27 November 2005)

Hallo,

hier wird auch darüber diskutiert:

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=5754

Meine Meinung:

Vielleicht suchen Sie ja kostenlose neue Ideen für Ihre bisher nicht so toll laufenden Bücher?

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/se...d-author=Aspern, Jens von/028-6140636-0614129

Was mich auch abschreckt dass Sie fast auf jeder Seite die juristische Keule schwingen. Das Lizenzrecht muss immer beachtet werden, egal ob die Lizenzen von Siemens, Microsoft oder einer Bastelbude vergeben werden.

Und die Google-Werbung ist ja wohl das allerletzte auf einer ernsthaften  kommerziellen Webseite. Fehlen nur noch die Amazon-Bestelllinks, aber wir wissen ja warum (s. o.). 

Nein, so wird das nichts.

Ciao


----------



## seeba (27 November 2005)

Naja das mit den Büchern seh ich nicht ganz so tragisch! Weil wenn ich sowas lese wird mir schlecht:


> Dieses Buch ist meines Erachtens definitiv nicht für das Studium geeignet. Verlag und Autor werben mit einer beigefügten Original Siemens Step 7 Professional Edition 2004 SR1 für Windows 2004 und WinXP. Der Autor und Verlag scheint hier der Meinung zu sein dass es nicht notwendig ist darauf hinzuweisen, dass diese Step 7 professional Software ausschließlich auf WinXP Professional Edition läuft. Die meisten Studenten haben aber meines Erachtens einen PC mit einer WinXP Home Edition. Meine Wertung: Gerade noch 1 Stern für den Guten Willen ein Buch zu veröffentlichen!



Ich besitze übrigens das IEC 61131 Buch und es kann mir ganz gut helfen.


----------



## s-valve (5 Januar 2006)

Opensource wurde genannt - gute Idee! Für eine kommerzielle Plattform sehe ich nicht den Markt, denn es gibt Freelancer und sehr viele Unternehmen sind auf den Schutz ihres Knowhows bedacht. Soll heißen, dass interessanter Code wohl kaum eingestellt werden würde, wegen Interessenschutz und weil man im privaten soetwas sicher nicht mal ebenso programmiert. 

weitere Gegenargumente:
1. Viele Entwicklungsumgebungen enthalten Beispiele für grundlegende Projekte.
2. Hauptsächlich zeichnet sich SPS Entwicklung durch Engeneering aus, d.h. kaum ein Projekt ist gleich, was wiederum bedeutet, dass Nutzer Z den FB von Nutzer XY kaum gebrauchen kann.
3. Für Codeschnipsel kann man gezielt in einem Forum Fragen stellen.
4. Sobald Hardware bedient wird kommt das Problem der Schnittstellendefinition auf (unpassende E/A).

Natürlich wäre Dinge wie die prinzipielle Kommunikation einer SPS über ihre RS232 mit einem PC zum Datenloggen interessant oder gar die Verarbeitung von Busprotokollen oder Datenaquisition, aber dementgegen steht die Vielfalt der SPS Systeme.
Aufgrund der meist nicht kompatiblen Quellcode kommt man vom 100sten in 1000ste, denke ich.

Ein Versuch ist es dennoch wert.

MfG M


----------



## arcis (6 Januar 2006)

*+*

Fremde Software, Libraries oder was auch immer haben auch den Nachteil, dass man Kontrolle aus der Hand gibt.  

Wenn Probleme einfach sind, dann implementiert das auch schnell selber. Wird es komplizierter, dauert es im Selbstbau eben länger, braucht mehrere Versuche und mehr Testaufwand . Um fremden Sourcecode sinnvoll einzubinden, sollte man diesen halbwegs verstehen und das dauert eben auch seine Zeit und erfordert Erfahrungsarbeit. Sich nur auf Schnittstellenbeschreibungen zu verlassen, ist nicht jedermanns Sache. 

Wenn es drauf ankommt, muss es schnell gehen und man muss wissen was abgeht. In diesem Fall selbst geschriebener Code auf jeden Fall vorzuziehen.


----------

